# Levelline autopro?



## mswdrywall (Aug 14, 2014)

Just seen this tool on all walls website and I must say that is by far the most advanced tool out there for drywall. I was wondering if anyone has used one yet? We are on a house now that had around 1000 feet of no coat mostly windows doors and whatever else you can wrap in drywall. But this tool looks as if it could help with jobs like that. Thanks for any help.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

A link would be handy.

http://www.all-wall.com/Levelline-Autopro-Automated-Drywall-Corner-System.html

Prob be ok on a huge job................Look at that price??


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> A link would be handy.
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Levelline-Autopro-Automated-Drywall-Corner-System.html
> 
> Prob be ok on a huge job................Look at that price??


wow ...I will take two of them


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Haven't seen one at work or heard feedback on it, but a video someone posted a bit ago of Structus' similar No-Coat system at work. See from 4:50 into the video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohzXhSgLYEA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Seen those auto machines demo'd at the open house seminars at our supply house. They aren't real practical for residential work, but for a big commercial project I could see them being beneficial.


----------



## mswdrywall (Aug 14, 2014)

We do about 10 or more houses a year with enough corner bead for it to pay for itself. Just wondered if it was reliable. The house we are doing now took 1 guy all day to cut and 3 more to put it all on with a hopper and roller.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

It looks like you'd have to program it for every length. I think it would be more of a hassle in residential. On LONG runs of soffit I bet it would shine though !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

It seems to me anything over 15-20' would make for a flipp:blink:y floppy mess.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

drywallmike08 said:


> It looks like you'd have to program it for every length. I think it would be more of a hassle in residential. On LONG runs of soffit I bet it would shine though !


What they should do is make it Blue tooth compatible with the laser distance meters.
As you take your measurements, you could send it to the machine and it could either store them or start making and cutting bead.
http://www.leica-geosystems.com/en/Leica-DISTO-D510_102636.htm


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I'd like to see a comparison. Somebody measuring cutting placing by hand vs someone with the machine. My guess is the traditional guy is faster !


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> What they should do is make it Blue tooth compatible with the laser distance meters.
> As you take your measurements, you could send it to the machine and it could either store them or start making and cutting bead.
> http://www.leica-geosystems.com/en/Leica-DISTO-D510_102636.htm


Imagine a machine that could cut coving like that??? Theres an idea Gaz, Invent it and become rich.


----------



## ShipWreck (Aug 31, 2010)

:blink:you can add all measurements for a room or entire floor and save it then hit run and start knockin it out.


----------

